# Show me your rig.



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

With all of the slick callers, rifle paint jobs and decoys, I would have to ask what are all of you driving to the hunt? Anything special?
Mine is a 2001 Excursion with the 7.3 liter diesel. 4" lift and slightly larger tires. The rear has room enough for a two drawer box that I built and lots of decoys. Crow hunting is my first love and most everything rides in there all season.....just in case I have an extra hour or two.

















The right drawer has, (from left to right), Benelli 20 ga., Savage .17HMR, Savage .17 Mach II, Remington 11-87 12 ga., Savage 112 Heavy Police .223 This is what is reiding during this season.








Left drawer is for binocculars, ammo, shooting sticks, backpack, etc. etc.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Used 1996 Dodge Dakota I bought about 3 weeks ago. Only has 67,000 miles on it and is in great condition. The picture isn't that great I took it at the guy's house when I test drove it. It's my first 4 wheel drive and I really like it. Sold off the wife's Saturn and almost paid for this pickup with that sale so that is even better.


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Fallguy,
Very nice truck. Where did you get the sticker? I have my Crow Buster sticker on my bumper. I'd love to have one of those.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

My old truck, She is still running strong! This is Betsy! 6.5 Turbo Deisel with a stick. 








My new truck. 2500 Dodge Cummins Deisel, just got a topper for it also. Sad part is I have had it for like a month and a half and it has yet to see a dead animal.  









And I have a 96 Cavalier aka Scouter one! She gets good milage so it is nice to have on days by myself or when we are scouting. Kinda sucks when you shoot a dog and have to throw it in the trunk. Always have garbage bags in her!


----------



## savage11 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi everyone this is what I use for coyote hunting A 99 f-350 superduty with the 7.3 powerstroke.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

my hunting rig.. 1974 chevy suburban, 3/4 ton, 350 engine, 4 speed manual tranny. like a tank


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Goosebandit

I like the suburban. Do you ever get any fleas running around in that rig? Or do you put the coyotes somewhere else?


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

well that suburban looks somewhat like mine..(minus the camo) I have a 1985 4x4..6.2 diesel and auto tranny...it has some cancer and some dings but I only payed $300 dollars for it 3 yrs ago and all I have done to it is put on different tires, new blower motor last week, cheapo radio/cd player (havent used cd player yet) new breaks,and front wheel bearing pack..it used some oil but its a CHICK MAGNET...LOL..I will try to post some pics if you guys want to see it..


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

just throw them in a bag with some raid and no fleas.


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)




----------

